# pregunta sobre como instalar el pic basic PRO parea MPLAB



## Checos32 (Jul 30, 2007)

Como puedo instalar el PBP para utilizarlo en MPLAB; yo tengo el MPLAB 7.60
me voy en Set lenguaje tool y me aparece microEngineering picbasic pro Toolsuite pero despues ya no se como hacerle porque agrego un programa en codigo pbp y a hora de compilarlo me manda error de compilacion    

quien me puede ayudar por favor


----------



## maprisa (May 21, 2008)

Hola Checo tengo manual de Pic basic donde se explica todo te lo pongo aqui para que le eches un vistazo, espero que te sirva de ayuda, !ah comentar que solo es la página que se refiere ala instalación de PBP a MPLAB. Si lo deseas completo, me solo tienes que decirlo y lo voy subiendo, se me olvidaba! la versión de MPLAB esla 5.1 , pero supongo que la interfax o mejor dicho los menús vienen a ser los mismo.
Saludos


----------



## josb86 (Ago 3, 2008)

Checos32 dijo:
			
		

> Como puedo instalar el PBP para utilizarlo en MPLAB; yo tengo el MPLAB 7.60
> me voy en Set lenguaje tool y me aparece microEngineering picbasic pro Toolsuite pero despues ya no se como hacerle porque agrego un programa en codigo pbp y a hora de compilarlo me manda error de compilacion
> 
> quien me puede ayudar por favor



te recomiendo que te bajes un programa que se llama Microcode Studio, cuando lo instales colocas las librerias de PicBasic en el directorio donde instalaste este, y listo trabaja 100%


----------



## josb86 (Ago 3, 2008)

aqui esta una pequeña ayuda de como instalar. con este no necesitas el mplab por que tiene un ejecutable que crea el hexa y los demas archivos.


----------

